
Hermetically Sealed Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors Replace Wet Tantalum - basicplus2
http://cde.com/new-product/type-mlsh-125-c-hermetic-slimpack
======
airbreather
I found a calculator online, but it did not like my values.

What does 5000 hours at 125% rated DC voltage translate to in normal use?

